# Earth Juice Review



## sohi (Nov 20, 2007)

I went out for some fertilizer and wanted to go organic. 

My choice was Earth Juice because it has a great ingredient list. 

After I bought it I wanted to know what people thought of it (oops wrong way, but it was a good choice) I came across this great review of the whole line up. 
Look for the next link at the end of each page.

Cannabis Chronicles » Blog Archive » Guide to Earth Juice Grow

I should say to get the whole line up because _to me_ it only seems right. Grow-Bloom-Catalyst-Meta-K-MicroBlast.


----------



## sohi (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone find this useful at all?


----------



## closet.cult (Dec 6, 2007)

i read it. i've read other good remarks on earth juice and may consider it when i run out of my botanicare grow. thanks.


----------



## catusphile (Dec 7, 2007)

The review was a bit short, but it's always nice to hear positive words regarding Earth Juice. I've used Bloom previously for flowering in soil; had great results. 

Just last night I planted 6 clones into a DWC setup using EJ Grow, Bloom Catalyst and Microblast. This will be my first time using EJ in a hydro setup; I'm excited to see the results.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 7, 2007)

The only hang up i have with earth juice is it fucking honks, the smell of that stuff is so strong and so bad and it lingers too.


----------



## BigPoutine (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah i just bought the earth juice grow, hope it works like people say it does cause it smells!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 25, 2008)

catusphile said:


> The review was a bit short, but it's always nice to hear positive words regarding Earth Juice. I've used Bloom previously for flowering in soil; had great results.
> 
> Just last night I planted 6 clones into a DWC setup using EJ Grow, Bloom Catalyst and Microblast. This will be my first time using EJ in a hydro setup; I'm excited to see the results.


 yeah...I use those plus meta k as a foliar feed.during flowering, I cut back on the percentage of 'grow' in the formula(no specific measurements needed) never once had burn/overfert problems with EJ.


----------



## regrets (Aug 25, 2008)

EJ is a great product and as HIllbilly said it is near impossible to burn with, just watch your ph and brew it for 24-48 hours to bring the ph up a bit. EJ also makes a great organic ph up that is very stable so you may want to look into ading that to your line up as well.


----------



## BigPoutine (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's safe to feed the EJ grow to young seedlings if the concentration is more diluted than the instructions? (5ml per 2 liters, or 1/3rd teaspoon per half gallon)?


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

i use bio bizz grow and bloom with good results but was talked into buying some EJ catalyst at my local growshop, apparently it works well with most other organic nute line ups but still havnt used it yet but yes it absolutely wreaks! i have read reviews on other forums where growers say the npk ratios can vary from bottle to bottle, and some batches burn the shit out of their plants at less than half the reccomended dose and other batches where growers are using full strength doses and gettin serious N and K deficiencies, how true these reviews are i dunno but i will be trying out the catalyst soon.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

BigPoutine said:


> Does anyone know if it's safe to feed the EJ grow to young seedlings if the concentration is more diluted than the instructions? (5ml per 2 liters, or 1/3rd teaspoon per half gallon)?


dont know what soil your in but i wouldnt be feeding anything to seedlings, just pot up into fresh soil when theyre hungry or rootbound


----------



## jessehendrix10 (Dec 21, 2009)

wierd, ill watch out for the fluctuations, the only things im missing out of the line is the meta-k and microblast, and bloom, ill need micro in a couple weeks for my nutrient boost phase in veg.


----------



## jeffm0927 (Apr 11, 2010)

My quesation is which formula to use ? should I use the formula for tomatoes or some other formula. like on one formula it says use 2tsp per gallon and another one says 4 tsp. it also says use every two weeks. I am used to using ferts once a week ? can you guys help me with this ?


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 12, 2010)

I use it every week.

Just go slow and build up, reading your plants. They'll let you know the amounts.

I bubble it for 24-48 hours, then adjust the pH.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 12, 2010)

nongreenthumb said:


> The only hang up i have with earth juice is it fucking honks, the smell of that stuff is so strong and so bad and it lingers too.


Guess you've never used Alaska Fish? 

EJ is like an air freshener compared to that stuff.

Wet


----------



## DooZer RoCk (Dec 15, 2010)

Wetdog said:


> Guess you've never used Alaska Fish?
> 
> EJ is like an air freshener compared to that stuff.
> 
> Wet


Ha lol. I'm with you on that one.

I used the complete line of EJ products on my last grow. They worked great! I think the microblast is a handy tool for deficiencies to any organic grower. I used a feeding chart that i found on one of these forums. If I find it I will post. If I don't find it then I will type up my own thread with my version of the dosing schedule.


----------



## DooZer RoCk (Dec 15, 2010)

*Here is the feeding chart that I spoke of! this helped me ALOT when I first started using EJ products.*

*It was originally posted on "3lb". I coppied it from another EJ post.*

"The three_little_birds are well know for our love of growing using organic fertilizers . . . And while we are always looking for ways to utilize inexpensive and effective materials like manure, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, and a variety of rock powders . . . we also know that some folks will only use organic growing methods if the option is fairly simple and mess free . . . while organic fertilizers from a bottle will never likely be as cost effective as using rock powders and teas made from alfalfa or guano . . . they do offer great convenience . . .

And the good news for growers who demand their organic fertilizers in a bottle . . . is that herbs grown exclusively with today&#8217;s liquid organic fertilizers will rival those grown with any method of organic growing we&#8217;ve ever used or experienced . . . there&#8217;s no need to sacrifice quality for convenience if your pocketbook can withstand the additional cost . . .

Our favorite among premixed liquid fertilizers is the complete line of Earth Juice products . . . we&#8217;ve sampled other fertilizers but always come back to Earth Juice . . . In our opinion they are the &#8220;premium standard&#8221; against which all other organic ferts must measure themselves . . .

The basic line of Earth Juice fertilizers is 5 different products that can all be used in any combination with each other . . . the ability to &#8220;mix and match&#8221; any of the 5 products gives us the versatility to deal with any nutrient need (or problem) that might arise . . . here&#8217;s a listing of Earth Juice array . . .

Earth Juice Grow
Earth Juice Bloom
Earth Juice Catalyst (called Xatalyst in Canada)
Earth Juice Meta-K
Earth Juice Microblast

The Grow and Bloom formulas can be used alone or in combination with each other . . . no big explanation necessary with those names . . . their intended uses are pretty obvious . . . Catalyst is basically a jazzed up Molasses / carbohydrate product to feed beneficial bacteria and act as a chelate . . . Meta-K is an awesome Potassium supplement . . . and Microblast is one of the most useful and effective micronutrient products we&#8217;ve had the pleasure of using . . . in our next post we&#8217;ll give a more formal introduction to the various components of the EJ line of ferts . . .

The EJ lineup
here&#8217;s the &#8220;scoop&#8221; . . . the &#8220;tech intell&#8221; . . . the &#8220;lowdown&#8221; . . . the &#8220;skinny&#8221; . . . on what exactly is in those Earth Juice ferts that the 3LB&#8217;s talk about so much . . .

EARTH JUICE GROW 2-1-1
bat guano
kelp
sulfate of potash
feather meal
oat bran
blood meal
steamed bone meal
this is the &#8220;jack of all trades&#8221; among the Earth Juice products . . . useful throughout all of vegging and the first couple weeks of vegging . . . Depending on a plant&#8217;s growth stage and we use the EJ Grow at concentrations of anywhere from 1 TBSP to 2 TBSP per gallon (and we have pushed it to 3 to 4 TBSP without harm for very heavy feeders)

EARTH JUICE BLOOM 0-3-1
bat guano
seabird guano
kelp
sulfate of potash
steamed bone meal
oat bran
rock phosphate
we love our Earth Juice Bloom as a flowering fertilizer and. . . because this product has no Nitrogen it&#8217;s especially useful for late stage flowering when it&#8217;s desirable to let a plant use up the soil&#8217;s nitrogen reserves . . . and for an added boost of Phosphorous at those times when plant&#8217;s need an extra boost of P . . . we normally use EJ Bloom at rates between ½ and 2 TBSP per gallon . . .

EARTH JUICE CATALYST
oat bran
kelp
wheat malt
molasses
yeast
For some odd reason, the Canadian Government requires this product to be labeled as &#8220;Xatalyst&#8221; . . . but whatever it&#8217;s called where you live . . . if you&#8217;ve looked over the &#8220;Molasses Manual&#8221; by the 3LB you may already know the biggest &#8220;secret&#8221; to this product . . . the sweet sticky goodness of molasses . . . as we&#8217;ve said elsewhere molasses feeds microbes and acts as a chelating agent to make micronutrients more available to plants . . . those extra organic goodies in Catalyst like wheat malt and oat bran are just &#8220;icing on the cake&#8221; . . .

Earth Juice ****-K 0-0-10
sulfate of potash
Pretty simple product with apparently only a single active ingredient . . . it does have a good measure of Sulfur . . . and it&#8217;s very useful to give an extra boost of Potassium when necessary . . . Many organic fertilizers run a little &#8220;lean&#8221; on K - especially guano based products . . . and EJ ****-K gives us a way to add that needed Potassium in controlled amounts as needed . . .

Earth Juice Microblast
kelp meal
magnesium sulfate
borax
cobalt sulfate
ferrous sulfate
manganese sulfate
sodium molybdate
zinc sulfate
The Microblast tests out to the following percentages . . . Magnesium (Mg) .05%, Boron (B) .02%, Cobalt (Co) .0005%, Iron (Fe) .10%, Manganese (Mn) .05%, Molybdenum (Mo) .0005%, Zinc (Zn) .05% . . . in our experience it&#8217;s a great all around micronutrient supplement that resolves almost every potential micronutrient issue likely to arise . . .

There's your "Earth Juice All Stars" lineup . . .

It's not "soup" yet . . . but in our next post we'll give the recipes to feed your plant's a gourmet diet . . .

Earth Juice Recipes Growth Recipes

We get many PM&#8217;s and email requests for our Earth Juice recipes . . . many folks - it seems - would love for us to just spell out the specific nutrient mixes and quantities we use with every feeding . . . . if only life were so simple!

What and how much we use vary's some from strain to strain . . . Perhaps even from plant to plant . . . so it&#8217;s just not possible to set a schedule and ignore the plants . . . The best gardeners become &#8220;at one&#8221; with their plants and feed them according to the plant&#8217;s needs . . . even anticipating their needs . . .

Our standard mix for vegging plants is usually

1 to 2 TBSP Grow
1 tsp Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst (called Xatalyst in Canada for some odd reason)
(all ingredients are added to a gallon of water . . . )

There are times where we might increase the Bloom portion up to as much as a tablespoon . . . Especially for plants in the early stages of flowering . . . and we can go as high as 3 or even 4 TBSP of Grow for really N hungry plants - but if we increase the Grow fert above 2 TBSP per gallon we usually leave out Bloom & Catalyst )

We also use what we call our "microblast mix" once or twice during the normal life-cycle of vegging plants . . . no big difference between this and the prior mix except this one has an extra boost of **** K and Microblast . . .

1-2 TBSP Grow
1 tsp Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst
1 tsp ****-K
1 tsp Microblast

As folks may have observed in our &#8220;Growing LUI with the 3LB&#8221; thread . . . we also commonly use some kinds of fish fertilizers and kelp concentrates during a plant&#8217;s early growth stages . . . we like the combination of enzymes and proteins and hormones the fish and kelp provide together . . . but it&#8217;s common for some fish products to be high in heavy metal contaminants like Mercury . . . so the &#8220;seafood platter&#8221; is a treat we feed our babes and the Earth Juice is their regular diet . . .

Flowering Recipes

Early stage flowering plants can often use a fair measure of nitrogen as they stretch . . . so a normal Earth Juice mix in early flowering will look pretty similar to a Grow mix . . . we like to use something along the lines of the following for the first couple weeks of flowering . . .

1 TBSP EJ Grow
1 TBSP EJ Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst (yeah we know - it&#8217;s Xatalyst north of a line from Seattle - Duluth - Niagra!)

As flowering progresses we forego the Nitrogen to let our plants use N reserves from the soil as they finish flowering . . . so mixing an Earth Juice Bloom formula can be as easy as . . .

1 TBSP EJ Bloom
1 tsp EJ Catalyst

For really hungry darlings we&#8217;ll go as high as 2 TBSP per gallon with the EJ Bloom . . . but pouring it on that heavy can burn light feeders . . . and even with heavy feeders it&#8217;s better to build up to stronger concentrations of EJ Bloom over time than to just start in at 2 TBSP per gallon right away as plants begin to flower. . .

....and we also have a bloom "micro-mix" that includes Meta-K and Microblast . . . it's used once in a blooming plant's life (or maybe twice in plant&#8217;s with a long flowering) . . . Like the growth &#8220;microblast mix&#8221; it gives an extra boost of Potassium and assorted micronutrients to make sure the plants will want for nothing!
The flowering micro-mix usually goes like this . . .

1 TBSP Bloom
1 tsp Catalyst
1 tsp ****-K
1 tsp Microblast

That's about all there is to making an awsome plant-enriching organic brew with Earth Juice . . . it's really that simple . . .

Earth Juice Notes

In theory there&#8217;s no need to &#8220;flush&#8221; organic soil grown herbs before harvest . . . and because organic fertilizers are not salt based like chemical fertilizers . . . traditional techniques for &#8220;flushing&#8221; wouldn&#8217;t carry away nutrient salts in the traditional meaning of the word &#8220;flush&#8221; anyway . . .

That creates a danger with organic fertilizers that doesn&#8217;t exist with salt based chemical fertilizers . . . with salt fertilizers over-fertilizing can be pretty severe . .. But it will show up fairly quickly . . . and the solution (a good flushing) can be enacted pretty quickly too . . .

It&#8217;s probably harder for a grower to over-fertilize using organic fertilizers . . . but if they do there&#8217;s no quick solution . . . organic fertilizers usually can&#8217;t be flushed away like salt fertilizer&#8217;s can . . . so if a grower over-fertilizes they will likely have to live with the consequences for a longer term . . .

And when it comes to harvest time . . . we do go ahead and put our organic herbs on a &#8220;crash&#8221; diet . . . in the past it&#8217;s just been pure water for the last two weeks . . . But lately we&#8217;ve been experimenting with using Fulvic Acid with the watering during the second week before harvest . . . and then plain water the final week . . . this technique really seems to bring out the fullest potential of our babes . . . but the wonders of Humic Acid and Fulvic Acid are deserving of their own thread . . .

And finally . . . before we finish our initial discussion of Earth Juice Fertilizers . . . we need to touch on the practice of premixing and bubbling Earth Juice fertilizers . . . we get a lot of questions on this topic in private so may as well discuss it here and avoid having to type the same information time and time again . . .

This is the most common question we hear . . .
&#8220;Is it absolutely necessary to pre-mix and bubble / aerate Earth Juice fertilizers before use ? ? ?&#8220;
Our simple answer is no it&#8217;s not necessary at all . . . but Earth Juice will be more efficiently and effectively used if &#8220;brewed&#8221; for 24-48 hours before use . . . in organic farming the old adage is &#8220;feed the soil not the plant&#8221; . . . and making your Earth Juice fert mix into an aerated tea maximizes the benefits it can provide for your plants . . . but they will work fine if used without any premixing or bubbling . . .
we would also like to add that if you do not care to go to the bother of premixing and aerating your Earth Juice . . . that you use the fertilizers in smaller / lighter proportions . . .

We also hear this question a lot . . .
&#8220;What about the low pH of those Earth Juice fertilizers? - Will that low pH harm my plants?&#8221;
And our simple answer is that there&#8217;s likely little concern about that issue unless your growing medium is already abnormally acidic . . . but we can also say that the pre-mixing and bubbling/aerating we talked about in the prior question will moderate the pH to an extent . . . and that can allow heavier feedings overall . . .

Our experience with Earth Juice in everything from 3 gallon pots to 30 gallon beds indoors is that a good soil mix with a healthy microbe population will moderate it&#8217;s own pH to an extent . . . and the calcite and dolomite lime use commonly in soil mixes will do some of the work as well . . . so we&#8217;ve never had any actual problems with pH in our Earth Juice experience . . .

And finally we also get asked . . .
&#8220;Can I get by with just Bloom and Grow and not have to go to the expense of the other products?&#8221;
And the simple answer is yes of course you can. Catalyst is a molasses based product so the substitution of cheap and easily available Blackstrap molasses will be almost as good as the real thing. . . And although we prefer to use Microblast and ****-K a few times during a plant&#8217;s life . . . we&#8217;ve certainly had great grows without them . . .
Not having those extra ingredients available will make your life much more difficult if something does go wrong . . . having a sufficient source of Potassium is a major factor in a plant&#8217;s ability to withstand the heat stresses inherent in many grow rooms . . . and micronutrient deficiencies can be hard to diagnose and treat without a &#8220;full range&#8221; micronutrient fertilizer like Microblast . . . Maxicrop kelp concentrate is the only other substitute we know of that&#8217;s as effective at treating a shortage of potassium and trace minerals . . . and many growers prefer to avoid using kelp products during the later stages of flowering . . .


Why no MaxiCrop during the end of bloom ?

Not everyone agrees on this topic . . . but kelp and kelp concentrates contain growth hormones that might interfere with or prolong a plant's natural flowering cycle . . .

Someone even polled that question here recently . . . and there really was no general agreement . . . our opinion is that the plant growth hormones in kelp and kelp concentrates might encourage a bit extra stretch . . . and perhaps prolong flowering slightly . . .

We can't point to any specific studies that back up our observation . . . it's simply something where we prefer to err on the side of caution . . . so we try to avoid giving any "mixed messages" to our plants in the advanced stages of flowering . . .

Many thanks to all who have chirped in . . . our flock of friends is glad to hear this "guide" has helped some folks already . . . we hope that other Earth Juice users will "chirp in" with their own recipes and uses for this versitile line of organic products . . .


----------



## tsmokin (Jun 9, 2012)

so i just bought some earth juice grow and cal-n-mag from the elements line and i opened the bottle and the liquid inside is completely clear no smell or anything. is this normal? from the posts above i would think its not but it could be a different line. i know from using other nuetreints that most shit is brown in color and smells like ass. any help would be awsome because then i get to drive down to my grow store and bitch them a new one. thanks ahead of time


----------



## hyroot (Jun 9, 2012)

i was using the earth juice guanos and rainbow mix for a while. made teas with it and mixed in soil. I recently switched to the roots organic uprising and getting much better results,. everything was rediculously frosty in the first 2 weeks from using roots organic uprising


----------



## malignant (Jun 9, 2012)

i didnt have great results with rainbow mix, my best have been done with sunleaves guano


----------



## 1337hacker (Jun 10, 2012)

Do a google search on "top nutrient study earth juice" and you should stumble upon a great little read where he tests 8 nutrient lines (including earth juice). He tells you how he feeds them and gives you some good tips. As others have suggested the 3lb guides to earth juice, guano, molasses etc are must reads in my opinion.

When using earth juice I'd recommend using grow and bloom in conjunction, unless you are near the end of flowering then I'd use only bloom. Using them in conjunction with microblast and catalyst should cover just about any macro and micronutrient deficiency that can possibly occur, keeping your plants healthy throughout. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1337hacker (Jun 10, 2012)

tsmokin said:


> so i just bought some earth juice grow and cal-n-mag from the elements line and i opened the bottle and the liquid inside is completely clear no smell or anything. is this normal? from the posts above i would think its not but it could be a different line. i know from using other nuetreints that most shit is brown in color and smells like ass. any help would be awsome because then i get to drive down to my grow store and bitch them a new one. thanks ahead of time


The grow and bloom are both very smelly, with tons of undissolved solids. You should almost see a mud like mixture in there.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jun 12, 2012)

maybe you got a rotten bottle or somethin. My earthjuice original formula smells good. A little funky but good and its white and milky not muddy at all.


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 12, 2012)

EJ has tons of variation from liquid to solid and any natural color can occur depending on the batch. If you can get it out of the bottle its ok IMO. Bubbling like AACT helps if you are doubting the juice!

tsmokin - elements line is full synth from same company. Dont bitch out the dro store guy, you'll just be another angry grower. They get that a lot and i'm sure it gets old. You'll get better service if you are humane.


----------



## tsmokin (Jun 12, 2012)

1337hacker said:


> The grow and bloom are both very smelly, with tons of undissolved solids. You should almost see a mud like mixture in there.


I contacted EJ and they said that the Cal-n-Mag is infact clear and almost oderless and the same went with the Grow. When in contact with them they told me to get the microblast and catalyst also and if i use all that i should be fine. They also said to use the micro sparingly. So from what they told me the Elements line Grow and Cal-n-Mag are clear and dont smell very much if at all. I cant say anything about the bloom because i am choosing to use the sweet and heavy line instead of the elements. as for my feeding, some of my plant like it a lot and some just arent taking it as well. just a little burn on some of them. guess i got to tone it down just a bit. thanks for the reply guys, this site is the shit!!! helps me everytime


----------



## hyroot (Jun 25, 2012)

malignant said:


> i didnt have great results with rainbow mix, my best have been done with sunleaves guano



you were right about earth juice rainbow mix, i switched to roots uprising and wow whata difference. bigger buds, frostier too. its like i got all brand new strains. i didn't know what i was missing. i was about to get rid of a few strains too. now I'm going to wait on that.


----------



## Nullis (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a combination of dry organic nutrients (Espoma), guano from Sunleaves and Earth Juice. I brew AAC\guano teas and use Earth Juice products in those as well, particularly the Catalyst which is awesome for carbohydrates.

The Grow I have noticed has a tendency vary in thickness from muddy to a thick liquid depending on the bottle. It doesn't smell like roses or anything, but I wouldn't say it smells _too_ bad. The Bloom on the other hand is always more fluid, and freshly opened bottles always smell pretty sweet and delicious to me.

You really need a good amount of lime in your mix when using EJ, even bagged potting mixes should get _at least_ an additional tablespoon of pulverized limestone, oyster or eggshell, per gallon of mix. Especially if you don't plan on aerating the fertigation solution prior to using.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 26, 2012)

I love earth juice


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 26, 2012)

tsmokin said:


> I contacted EJ and they said that the Cal-n-Mag is infact clear and almost oderless and the same went with the Grow. When in contact with them they told me to get the microblast and catalyst also and if i use all that i should be fine. They also said to use the micro sparingly. So from what they told me the Elements line Grow and Cal-n-Mag are clear and dont smell very much if at all. I cant say anything about the bloom because i am choosing to use the sweet and heavy line instead of the elements. as for my feeding, some of my plant like it a lot and some just arent taking it as well. just a little burn on some of them. guess i got to tone it down just a bit. thanks for the reply guys, this site is the shit!!! helps me everytime


What he's telling you is that you bought the wrong bottles. You bought the synthetic line, not the organic line. That's why no smell and clear color.


----------



## microbial warlock (Sep 11, 2013)

Earth juice bloom is awesome if used as a supplement to your existing feeding schedule.


----------



## jahisreal (Sep 23, 2013)

microbial warlock said:


> Earth juice bloom is awesome if used as a supplement to your existing feeding schedule.


care to extrapolate? Existing feeding schedule using...? How have you used EJ effectively and why not using the basic line of products they make? 

thanks!


----------



## aisach (Sep 25, 2013)

I use a combination of EJ and Aurora Roots Organic. Roots for Gro and Bloom, EJ for Catalyst, K, Trace.
I've never restricted myself to one line of nutes. These two lines are both very good.
I also aerate my nute mixes for about 24 hrs.


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 25, 2013)

Im using EJ bloom, roots organic trinty and bud candy with general organics line it makes for better buds. First bud candy run smells great but havent smoke it yet.


----------



## jahisreal (Sep 25, 2013)

aisach said:


> I use a combination of EJ and Aurora Roots Organic. Roots for Gro and Bloom, EJ for Catalyst, K, Trace.
> I've never restricted myself to one line of nutes. These two lines are both very good.
> I also aerate my nute mixes for about 24 hrs.


Thanks for replying aisach... funny you should mention your nute reg... I've been using EJ Grow/Bloom and Catalyst and have a sampler of RO's Gro and Bloom arriving today in the mail... any specific reason you can suggest using Aurora's basic (grow/bloom) stuff compared to the EJ grow/bloom? 

Also what is K and Trace and what function do they serve in your garden? Are they also organic products?

Bless


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ K refers to Potassium (the last number in NPK values), and Trace, is trace minerals needed by the plant for complete growth / flowering.

I like Earth Juice, Age Old, and BMO (Blue Mountain Oranics), if you ever start using their Super Plant Tonic, regardless of which brand you run, you'll keep using it.


----------



## aisach (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry. No Internwt for a bit. I tried the Root Organic Veg and Bloom and liked them better than EJ. Mostly the smell and the consistency. They are thick and organic looking. And planties loved them. 
Would like to check out Age Old and BMO but I havent seen them in store.


----------



## jahisreal (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to agree with Roots over EJ as far as base nutes go (Buddha G/B)... switched over and my ladies swelled more in 36 hours than I've seen the whole cycle. Still using the EJ Catalyst though... it's there best selling bottle for a reason... great earthy red wine smell. 

You said you use EJ for Catalyst, K, Trace... are you referring to Meta-K and MicroBlast specifically? 

Also I see tons of hype on Bud Candy... so its more than a fancy bottle it seems... 

thanks fellas.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 16, 2013)

aisach said:


> Sorry. No Internwt for a bit. I tried the Root Organic Veg and Bloom and liked them better than EJ. Mostly the smell and the consistency. They are thick and organic looking. And planties loved them.
> Would like to check out Age Old and BMO but I havent seen them in store.


Shit, lol

Just bought a bottle of EJ and opened it, now I cannot exchange for RO...which costs almost the same at hydro store.


----------



## aisach (Oct 17, 2013)

jahisreal said:


> I'm going to agree with Roots over EJ as far as base nutes go (Buddha G/B)... switched over and my ladies swelled more in 36 hours than I've seen the whole cycle. Still using the EJ Catalyst though... it's there best selling bottle for a reason... great earthy red wine smell.
> 
> You said you use EJ for Catalyst, K, Trace... are you referring to Meta-K and MicroBlast specifically?


Yes, I believe so. Catalyst...isn't that the one that smells like BBQ sauce? (or wine) Smells awesome.
Havent tried Bud Candy. What is it's use?


----------



## jahisreal (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Shit, lol
> 
> Just bought a bottle of EJ and opened it, now I cannot exchange for RO...which costs almost the same at hydro store.


That's too bad but hey-- EJ is good stuff too. You gotta understand that I'm new at this and EJ was a little out of my league due to the lack of a real specific feeding cycle... having several strains going doesn't help either as some are super hungry and a couple hate nutrients it seems (Presidential Kush). With EJ, I would start with a high dosage and then turn up or down from there... if you're in soil, definitely feed then water then feed then water.


----------



## jahisreal (Oct 20, 2013)

aisach said:


> Yes, I believe so. Catalyst...isn't that the one that smells like BBQ sauce? (or wine) Smells awesome.
> Havent tried Bud Candy. What is it's use?


Yeah Catalyst smells like a real young red wine to me-- not so much BBQ. Bud Candy is a flowering enhancer I guess- carbs/sugars?? Haven't used it but I hear about everywhere-- probably due to Advanced Nutrient's marketing superiority; sure it's a good product though.


----------



## LKH (Jun 20, 2015)

This is the feeding schedule I found for earth juice and my plants absolutely love it.


----------

